# nvidia drivers vs intel drivers on thin clients



## lokli (Oct 23, 2009)

I have two thin clients, getting their root from the same rootdir.
first client is Asus EEEpc with intel video, while the second is a box with NVidia card.

If I install both intel and nv drivers for my thin system, everything works just fine.
but nv's perfomance in playing HDvideo is quite poor, so I decided to install the official NVidia driver from ports.

My box with NVidia card onboard doing well, HD video is played as it should, and no problems with it so far. But EEE have some problems: I can't play video through gl and gl2 outputs with mplayer, and also I can't restore my Xsession after switching to system console (Ctrl+Alt+F1). I get the following errors on syscon: 

```
(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: glx not loaded
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
```

is there a way to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

The problem is that the nvidia driver replaces a few Xorg libraries.


----------



## lokli (Oct 23, 2009)

can i somehow find out what files are replaced by the port installation?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 23, 2009)

You should be able to locate them like this:

[cmd=]find /usr/local/lib/xorg/ -name "XXX*"[/cmd]

The nvidia port moves them out of the way with an 'XXX-' prefix.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2017)

You can also have a look at the files contained in the package: `pkg info -l <packagename>`


----------

